# H1n1



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I have the worst luck in the World. Tested positive for Swine Flu. The sickest I have ever been in my life. Down hard. Feel like a Wagner Power Painter. Don't dare caugh, or sneeze. I am suddenly very unpopular, I havn't sleep in five days.

Herb


----------



## knightowl (Apr 11, 2009)

Take it *VERY* easy! This is a bad one. I've been dealing with it for three weeks--the first two are not something I would like to revisit in this lifetime. Get plenty of rest and don't rush it. 

Hope you begin to feel better soon! :thumbsup:

Augie


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I am sorry to hear that - As Augie said, take it VERY easy - And definitely do not rush back to full speed. I hope you start feeling better soon :thumbsup:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Duplicate post! - Sorry


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Damn! Take care, Herb!


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Hope you get well soon! 
On the plus side, once you're over it, you can't get it again.
It's not your bad luck. I read that in LA (I think) they're not even testing for it anymore - over 90% of the flu there is H1N1 so they're now just taking it as a given. 
Just keep thinking about that Jupiter 2 under the Christmas tree. That thought should sustain most of us through the toughest of times. 
Take care.


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Get well soon, my friend! Our prayers for your speedy recovery! 

- Ben


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Herb, sorry to hear this. Take care and hope you get better soon.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I know this sounds weird, but If I had the J-2 kit now, the box seems just large enough to snuggle with! ....I need more Scotch...


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Please take a look at the anti-viral herb Astragalus. I've been taking it successfully for several years. Read about it here: 

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/2163091/astragalus_vs_h1n1_swine_flu_virus.html?cat=5

Wishing you well,
Ron G.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Scary stuff! Be careful and follow doctor's orders. Hope you guys are better soon!!

Wayne


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

Man, this is scary, took my Mom in for her shot, none to be had, doctor said they cood sell all the shots they wanted for over a hundred bucks each, thats how many people are frightened of getting the flu,

get well soon


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I had the flu, and I was not scared.
Yes I was sick, very sick, but my immune system made me better.
Try it some times, and forget the vaccine, its full of mercury.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Been where you are Herb, and you have my best wishes for a speedy recovery.

I tell ya, whoever said the h1n1 was mild hasn't had it!!!


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

I empathize with the severity of this particular bug. Been hospitalized twice in the past 10 years for "regular" bouts with the flu (my immune system aint what it ought to be since a spleenectomy 15 years ago). Didn't know a body could feel that bad and still be alive.

Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey Ductape
I have good news for you. I've read cientist saying that people whose have got the h1n1 in this first wave of the flu will be immunized on the next wave which, as they expect, is supposed to be more violent then the first, just like the so called "spanish flu" back in the twenties.
So, in a sense, you are a lucky guy.
My best wishes for get you back on the hobby!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Sorry to hear this, Ductapeforever! Will keep you, your family, friends and co-workers in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Condolances and get wells from both my wife and me Herb. Hope you are back on your feet soon.

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

starseeker said:


> Just keep thinking about that Jupiter 2 under the Christmas tree. That thought should sustain most of us through the toughest of times.


 
Ditto that sentiment; looking forward to the BIG Seaview is what saw me through my angioplasty. :thumbsup:
As for Ron's recommendation of the anti-viral herb Astragalus, I've never tried it, but my neurotic macrobiotic souffle' arrogant vegetarein hippy of a kareoke-singing sister swears by it, so there just might be something to it.
Good luck & get well soon! :hat:


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Hope you guys are both recovering well. I had the regular flu about 2.5 years ago. I was getting sick every year with at least 2 colds for 8 years straight at that point. I had had enough and decided to completely avoid coworkers as best as possible when they got sick. Wash my hands every time someone walked past me with a cold or cough. Hate to say it but I have become quite the germaphobe. 

I also began taking AIRBORNE. Dont laugh. YES I know about the lawsuit a couple years ago, but that was because of people who misread the label thinking it was a cure for the common cold.

At best Airborne is a multivitamin that will at the very least reduce your chances of getting a cold or maybe even the flu or shorten one.

It has now been 2.5 years since I had the flu and a cold. The most I have gotten was a small sinus infection last year that gave me the sniffles for 3 days. My sister has also used it and it has reduced her colds as well. She had a minor cold after 3 years last year.

Knock on wood though I have a feeling my luck is going to run out this year.


Most important thing is:

-Keep your hands clean
-Dont touch your face in public or eat before washing hands
-take some sort of daily vitamin or juice
-avoid people you know are sick as best you can.(I know its hard in a work environment, but if you have to be a jerk about it so be it. If someone wants to come into work sick its your right to let them know you dont want them too close to you.


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Hello guys

Hope you get well fast...:thumbsup:

Seaview, We must be brothers because I have a sister who matchs perfectly the description of yours.....

Gaétan


----------



## BigGuido (May 7, 2008)

Herb, Get well soon - and that goes for everyone else dealin' with this bug. I am just getting over it myself. It really sucked. Unlike any other flu I've had. My immune system is in pretty good shape and shrugged it off in about 5 days. I still have a mild sore throat and am coughing up some stuff, but the fevers stopped 3 days ago and haven't returned. I took copious amounts of Sudafed, Mucinex and Robitussin to keep my lungs from filling up with goop and Tylenol and Advil to deal with the pain. The worse part was that my gums were inflamed and my teeth ached like crazy - weird stuff! Also, keep plenty of fluid going through your system. It really helps get rid of the garbage and helps the Mucinex work. You want that phlegm to be as thin as possible so that you can cough it up. If it stays in, you run the risk of a secondary bacterial infection that can lead to pneumonia. That's the primary reason people are dying from this. I hope this helps!


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Don't feel bad. I came down with it last Tuesday night (Oct. 6), and finally went back to work yesterday. It put me in bed for 5 days straight. I am just starting to feel better, and I'm on day 9 now.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

BUMMER! I have joined the ranks... just got diagnosed with Swine Flu... never got the shots but I've got anibiotics and Tamiflu. Luckily almost all my work is already in the hands of casters!

Cheers

Drew


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Drew,
Get well buddy!

should we be boiling our figures before handling them?


----------



## oshkosh619 (Feb 24, 2009)

Both my wife and I were stricken. She's a school teacher. Hit her hard for about 6 days... required an ER visit for a breathing treatment. She's back to work. I'm pushing 14 days "out-of-service" now and am on my second doctor visit (not counting my own ER visit last week). I've missed a ton of work... my job is such that I can't do it without public contact and the powers that be want me 100% virus free before returning to duty. Thank goodness for hobbies and sites like this to keep me from going stir crazy!

If you can avoid it... do so. If you get it.... do what your doctor says!! This is the worst virus I've had in decades! My immune system was compromised several years ago on a botched back surgery where I contracted an almost fatal post-surgical infection... the strength and duration of the antibiotics they had me on killed my ability to fight off flu bugs effectively. Since then, I catch every one that comes down the pike.... but I have never been sick for more than four days... until H1N1. Don't just chalk this one up to "hype"... it is nasty. If you haven't been immunized, do it ASAP!!


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Knocked me flat of my back for about 5 days, followed by fatigue and the general "hit by a truck" feeling for about another 7-8. Still coughing, though I'm back to mostly normal activity. I was scheduled to get the regular seasonal flu shot the day I came down with H1N1.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Hope you get better soon.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Like most flu strains, this one is certainly airborne. Don't worry so much about washing hands more than usual--that's a better precaution for hepatitis, dysentery and such.

You can keep your family safest by YOUR wearing a mask if you must be in the same room with them instead of their wearing them. Also, crack open a window and get some ventilation so that the build up of germs isn't as high. The reason flu spreads more efficiently during the winter is that people are indoors more without good ventilation. 

There is a threshold level of exposure above which the body can't handle it and gets sick. The threshold may be high or low depending on the person's immune system and sinuses, etc. That explains why some folks get sick and others don't with the same level of exposure. Ventilating and diluting the germ concentration is the best thing you can do to help others. Ventilate OUTSIDE the house if possible.

Anyways, I'm just getting over the hawg flu, myself. It's like the swine flu but with an accent.


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Hello guys

Got this at the beginning of the week, looks like the worst is passed. Lot of fever but I found it a lot lighter than I anticipated. No hospital, no medication apart some cough sirup, I mostly drank, ate very lightly. I stayed home, exept for some small walks. I am 52, 5.10, 165 pounds and no medical history. I guess it was some help ;-)

I hope you guys who already got it or will get it in the future, will get it light . I was planning to get shot, but the virus was faster....

Gaétan


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

My 14 year old son had it and passed it to me, lasted for about 5 days for us both but the coughing up phlegm has stayed for about a week now.
Hardest part was breaking the fever for both of us, once you got it down and had it staying down it shot right back up again.
I hadn't had a temp at 101+/- in over a decade, this thing was nasty.
Good luck to anyone who has/gets it.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I hit 102.5 at the doctors office... I got to the doctor less than 24 hours after symptoms appeared so I got on Tamiflu right away... good thing... that first day was about as bad as i have ever felt, I was delerious. It broke by the end of that first day... followed by 4 days of feeling like crap but nowhere near as bad as that first day. I get asthema normally so I was more than a little nervous about becoming a statistic. I think I'm out of the clear now. Good luck to all of you!

Cheers!

Drew


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

gaetan said:


> Hello guys
> 
> Got this at the beginning of the week, looks like the worst is passed. Lot of fever but I found it a lot lighter than I anticipated. No hospital, no medication apart some cough sirup, I mostly drank, ate very lightly. I stayed home, exept for some small walks. I am 52, 5.10, 165 pounds and no medical history. I guess it was some help ;-)
> 
> ...


On average, at least, that's the case with me. I always get sick for at least one day from the flu shot but don't even get the flu but every 10(?) years.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Get Well Soon*



PerfesserCoffee said:


> On average, at least, that's the case with me. I always get sick for at least one day from the flu shot but don't even get the flu but every 10(?) years.


Well here's hoping everyone hit by this is feeling better now and over it. It hasn't affected us here in Korea as heavily as the USA and elsewhere and I hope it stays that way-despite the fact that we won't have sufficient vaccine til January!
Mike


----------

